# ORBEA MX20 Kinderfahrrad MTB komplett Neu-Aufbau/Umbau Gewichtstuning 20"



## Agent00 (20. April 2021)

Nachdem mir zufällig der Umbau eines Orbea MX20 des Nutzers @Surtre über den Weg gelaufen ist und ich sowieso schon einige andere Aufbau/Umbau-Projekte ( bis jetzt undokumentiert ) gemacht habe, bin ich nun sehr motiviert, etwas Ähnliches ( deutlich abgespeckt und dilettantischer ) auf die Beine zu stellen.

Ich werde alle Preise inklusive aller jeweiligen Nebenkosten, wie zum Beispiel Paypal-Gebühren, Versandkosten, Spritkosten etc. inkludieren.

Es wird ne Weile dauern, bis das Rad fertig ist - meine Tochter soll erst nächstes Jahr drauf, dann wird sie 5.
Quasi das erste Custom-Rad, nach 10" Puky-Laufrad, 12" Specialized Hotrock und aktuell 16" Kubikes.

Ich will es eigentlich vermeiden, irgendwelches Zeug aus China zu bestellen.
Bei der Gabel muss ich mal schauen, wie und ob das funktioniert.


Los gehts mit dem Rahmen:

Als Set gekauft für 47,50 inklusive Versand.
Originalgabel für 25,- verkauft, macht 22,50 für den Rahmen.
Der wiegt jetzt ca. 1.6Kg, gewogen mit Cantisockeln, die ich vor Kurzem mal grob amputiert habe.

Aussparungen an Steuerrohr und Tretlagergehäuse sind der Plan, der Ständerträger soll auch weg, bzw. mindestens halbiert werden - werde höchstwahrscheinlich alles per Hand machen müssen


----------



## Agent00 (20. April 2021)

Der "Feinschliff" kommt am Schluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent00 (20. April 2021)

Zwei Felgen bei Trial-Markt im Angebot ergattert, für 56,30 mit Versand.

-Lochzahl: 28
-Breite: 30mm
-Gewicht: 345,5g


----------



## Agent00 (20. April 2021)

Monty Pro Race Vorderradnabe ausm Trial-Sport.
Kleinanzeigen 25,80 Euro
116g ohne Abschlussscheiben, die sind auf dem Foto nicht dabei.


----------



## Schnegge (20. April 2021)

Agent00 schrieb:


> Zwei Felgen bei Trial-Markt geschossen für 56,30 mit Versand.
> 
> -Lochzahl: 28
> -ERD Durchmesser am Nippelsitz: 391mm
> ...


Ob das passt? Beim mx 24 habe ich maximal 2.2er Reifen rein bekommen... ansonsten. Spanendes Projekt


----------



## Agent00 (20. April 2021)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ob das passt? Beim mx 24 habe ich maximal 2.2er Reifen rein bekommen... ansonsten. Spanendes Projekt


Oh, locker.
Im originalen, neueren Modell sind auch 30mm breite Felgen verbaut, kombiniert mit 2.1er Kendas, die meiner Meinung nach auch völlig ausreichend sind. Ist aber auch noch genug Platz für Breiteres.


----------



## Agent00 (20. April 2021)

Hinterradnabe Atac by Sunringle

Hatte ich noch rumliegen, musste aber Achsadapter kaufen, da die Nabe mit 12mm Steckachse kam.
Hab für 4 Adapter 25,- bezahlt, gabs im Set, also 12,50 für zwei.
320g


----------



## Agent00 (20. April 2021)

Gripshift - Schalthebel, ich denke, damit kommt ne Fünfjährige besser klar als mit ner Rapidfire.

Sram X0
Kleinanzeigen 24,-
98g oder sowas


----------



## Agent00 (20. April 2021)

Lenker
Carbon? Controltech
25.4/31.8
Kleinanzeigen 28.05 Euro
128g


----------



## Agent00 (20. April 2021)

Schaltwerk
Sram X9
Mittlerer Käfig
Hier ausm Forum 26,-
216g


----------



## Agent00 (20. April 2021)

Bremsscheiben Dartmoor Ashima 140mm
Kleinanzeigen, zwei Stück 23,37
68g/Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent00 (20. April 2021)

Bremse Avid Elixier 9 
Ca. 475g 
Kleinanzeigen 25,-


----------



## Agent00 (20. April 2021)

Wichtige Teile, die noch fehlen und auch noch nicht 100% stehen, sind:

Vorbau
Kurbel/Innenlager
Gabel
Sattel wahrscheinlich 1ride von Propain
Pedale

Der Rest ist mir nicht soo wichtig..


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (20. April 2021)

Sattel ... Spider .. via AliExpress?
Original .. oder gekürzt ...
In der Mitte der von Kania 26“


----------



## Agent00 (20. April 2021)

Sind die bequem?

Aliexpress - kein Bock auf Chinakram, bzw. muss ich da nicht auch noch was bestellen, reicht ja, wenns alle anderen machen.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (20. April 2021)

Sohn sagt ..ja bequem 

Kannst du auch bei Ben-e-bike bestellen


----------



## Agent00 (21. April 2021)

Gut zu wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (21. April 2021)

Gibt/ gab es dort auch mal mit Titangestell. Die Sattelschale flext ordentlich.


----------



## Agent00 (25. April 2021)

Soo, das nächste Teil ist da.
Hier im Forum gekauft, also nicht aus China bestellt
Vollkommen ausreichend.

Supurb Alu-Gabel
47,50 inklusive Versand 
~592g


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (25. April 2021)

Surtre schrieb:


> Gibt/ gab es dort auch mal mit Titangestell. Die Sattelschale flext ordentlich.


Ja gab es auch mit Titan ... 
was es derzeit gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Agent00 (4. Mai 2021)

So, endlich mal Zeit gehabt, mir Speichen kürzen zu lassen. 
Bald werd ich die Dinger mal einspeichen.


----------



## Agent00 (5. Mai 2021)

Gestern mal kurz etwas Zeit gehabt.
580g bis jetzt, 7 Speichen müssen kürzer, ich hatte ja gesagt, dass es hier etwas dilettantisch zugeht!

Downside - die Typen beim Fahrradladen haben mir 1 Euro pro Speiche berechnet, beim letzten Mal warens 48 Cent.
Somit komme ich auf 21,- nur für Speichen vorn! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Agent00 (9. Mai 2021)

Spätschicht..


----------



## Agent00 (9. Mai 2021)

Mit der etwas eigenwilligen Speichung ist man natürlich limitiert, was das Zentrieren angeht, hat aber eigentlich doch ganz gut geklappt.









						Video: 20" Monty Race lite Felge und Nabe für Kinderrad mit 3fach Kreuzung/Radial auf MTB-News.de
					

20" Monty Race lite Felge und Nabe für Kinderrad mit 3fach Kreuzung/Radial




					mtbn.ws
				





Gibts eigentlich noch ne andere Möglichkeit, Videos hier einzufügen?


----------



## Agent00 (9. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## Agent00 (9. Mai 2021)

Gewicht vom Vorderrad ist okay.


----------



## Agent00 (9. Mai 2021)

Hinterrad etwas schwerer, Nabe wiegt 320g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent00 (9. Mai 2021)

Mit 140er Dartmoor Scheiben..


----------



## Agent00 (21. Mai 2021)

Kenda Small Block Eight für 16,- Kleinanzeigen bestellt..

Bezüglich des Rahmens bin ich mir noch nicht sicher - schwanke noch zwischen eloxieren und polieren.. Pulvern wäre cool, ist aber wieder schwerer..


----------



## Agent00 (28. Mai 2021)

Schläuche und Felgenbänder
17,29€
Sind zwar nur 1,75er Mäntel, aber die waren günstig und sind leicht..

Ggf. werden die irgendwann gegen 2.1er getauscht.


----------



## Agent00 (29. Mai 2021)

Ich hab mal angefangen beim Rahmen paar unnütze Dinge zu entfernen.. ;-)


----------



## tjm_ (29. Mai 2021)

Agent00 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal angefangen beim Rahmen paar unnütze Dinge zu entfernen.. ;-)


Scharfe Innenecken sind gar keine gute Idee. Wenn du eh zu Beginn alles ausbohrst, setz Löcher in die Ecken und lass die Radien möglichst groß! Umso kleiner der Radius, umso höher die lokale Spannung.

Keine Ahnung, ab wo das beim Kinderrad kritisch wird, vermutlich gar nicht. Aber wenn du eh feilst, macht das ja keinen Mehraufwand.

t.


----------



## Agent00 (29. Mai 2021)

Ich habe doch eingehens auf Dilettantismus hingewiesen! 

Ist auch noch nicht fertig. Das Rechteck hätte ich anders angesehen sollen, aber da es sich hier um ein Kinderrad handelt..

Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Agent00 (12. Juni 2021)

Kurbel und Innenlager auf Kleinanzeigen gekauft. 

51,64€

Völlig ausreichend..


----------



## Agent00 (16. Juni 2021)

Nicht superleicht, aber dafür etwas ergonomisch..
SQLab 836
20,-


----------



## Agent00 (18. Juli 2021)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen.

Habe mal noch ne XT-Kassette ausgegraben..

0 Euro

Der Rahmen ist leider immernoch nicht fertig, ich werde ihn nun wahrscheinlich einfach "roh" lassen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dewenni (20. Juli 2021)

Agent00 schrieb:


> Kurbel und Innenlager auf Kleinanzeigen gekauft.
> 
> 51,64€
> 
> Völlig ausreichend..


was ist das denn für ein Innenlager? 143g ist ja spitze.
Vermutlich so ein Titan Teil von AliExpress?


----------



## Agent00 (22. Juli 2021)

Also Titan auf jeden Fall.. Glaube aber, dass es aus nem Kania? stammt. Keine Ahnung..


----------



## Agent00 (4. Oktober 2021)

Kleines Update - seit Langem mal wieder etwas Zeit gehabt und nen Schleifaufsatz für die Bohrmaschine gekauft..

Am Ende hätt ichs auch für 40,- Glasperlenstrahlen lassen können, aber gut🤣

Bald ist der Lack ab, dann ggf. eloxieren oder sowas in der Art..


----------



## Drahtesel_ (4. Oktober 2021)

Toll. Weiter so 👍


----------



## Agent00 (4. Oktober 2021)

So.. ab jetzt gehts per Hand weiter..


----------



## Agent00 (7. Oktober 2021)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent00 (13. Oktober 2021)

Soo.. nach einem etwas überflüssigen Schleif-Marathon ist der Rahmen eigentlich einsatzbereit. 

Ich denke, ich lasse ihn wie er ist und klebe nur etwas von der Folie drauf, die ich auch beim vorherigen Rad meiner Tochter verwendet habe.


----------



## Agent00 (17. Oktober 2021)

Hallo! Ein Viertel Fahrrad!


----------



## Agent00 (20. Oktober 2021)

Zumindest mal ein dreiviertel - Fahrrad.

Den Vorbau habe ich dann doch gegen einen geraden, kurzen getauscht und die Bremsscheibe vorn ist jetzt ne 160er, statt der geplanten 140er.


----------



## Agent00 (21. Oktober 2021)

Viel fehlt nicht mehr.

Sattel/Griffe noch unsicher, wird allerdings nichts Aufregendes. 

Pedalen sind bestellt.

Vorbau/Spacer müssen noch geändert werden..


----------



## Agent00 (21. Oktober 2021)

Kleine Änderungen..


----------



## twentysixtrix (25. Oktober 2021)

Hey @Agent00 !

Super spannender Faden!

Bin auch gerade dabei nen 20“ Radel für meine Tochter zu bauen und es ist verdammt spannend deine Ansätze und Lösungen zu sehen.
Danke fürs teilhaben-lassen!

Da du ja noch auf breitere Reifen gehen willst, schau dir doch mal die Billy Bonkers Von Schwalbe an. Gewichtstechnisch sind die mit ihren 2.00“ Breite unschlagbar. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren es um 340g…

Warum wurde es vorn doch ne 160er Scheibe? Ich wollte auch auf 140/140mm gehen. Sehe keinen Grund 160mm für nen 4-7 jähriges Kind zu brauchen..

Meinst du, dass die Bedienkräfte beim Gripshift-Hebel nicht zu groß sind?
Ich habe mich grade deshalb gegen nen Drehgriff entschieden…

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie es weiter geht!

Vllt mache ich mit meinem Projekt auch mal nen Faden auf 🤔


----------



## Agent00 (27. Oktober 2021)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Hey @Agent00 !
> 
> Super spannender Faden!
> 
> ...


Danke fürs Lob!

Also bei der Gripshift bin ich mir tatsächlich noch nicht so sicher, ob die nicht zu groß ist, schauen wir mal!

Die Billy Bonkers kenn ich schon, haben mir fast etwas zu wenig Profil, aber schön leicht..

Die 160er nur weil ich so nichts an der Aufnahme an der Gabel verändern musste.


----------



## Agent00 (27. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab mal den Drehhebel zum Einstellen der Griffweite noch um circa 5mm gekürzt, da ja genau dort die Gripshift daneben sitzt. Lässt sich nun natürlich nicht mehr so geil einstellen, da fast kein Platz zwischen besagten Teilen ist🤣

Aber mit etwas Gefühl in den Fingerspitzen gehts^^


----------



## Agent00 (27. Oktober 2021)

Fehlen nur noch die Pedalen. Auch da hab ich mich nochmal umentschieden.

Bei der Bremsleitung der hinteren Bremse hab ich etwas zu wenig abgeschnitten, hatte aber dann keine Lust mehr nochmal zu entlüften ^^

Laut Waage 7,4Kg


----------



## Agent00 (28. Oktober 2021)

Kurzes Fazit:

Ich hatte mir beim Aufbau des Rades relativ wenig im Voraus darüber Gedanken gemacht.  
Viele Dinge, wie das Entlacken des Rahmens, welcher unverhältnismäßig viel Zeit und Kraft in Anspruch nahm, hätte ich auch für 40,- strahlen lassen können und mir somit viel erspart.
Dazu kommt noch, dass eine Arbeitskollegin mir anbot das Teil zu entlacken, was dann leider zu vielen Riefen im Rahmen führte ( Bearbeitung mit der Flex ) und nicht zur eigentlichen Lackentfernung.
Nun gut.

Die Sinnhaftigkeit der jeweiligen Anbauteile ist natürlich nur begrenzt gegeben. Zum Beispiel braucht nicht jedes 20" - Kinderfahrrad Scheibenbremsen oder extraleichte Laufräder etc..

Ich komme bei diesem Rad auf knapp 500,- Euro und habe teilweise relativ alte Teile verbaut. 
Z.b. das Sram X9 Schaltwerk oder den Lenker/Vorbau/Kurbel/Reifen usw., da ich versucht habe, die Preise hier so niedrig wie möglich zu halten. 

Ich habs als Experiment gesehen, würde es aber so definitiv nicht wieder machen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man fürs gleiche Geld auch ein vernünftiges neues bzw. ein wahrscheinlich noch besseres gebrauchtes Rad bekommen könnte.

Gern könnt ihr eure Gedanken und Kritiken dalassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ozelot.junior (28. Oktober 2021)

Dafür sieht es gut aus und ist aus alten Teilen selbergemacht. Schnell kaufen kann jeder.
Überlege gerade selber ein 24er oder 26er aufzubauen. Sohn ist gerade dabei aus dem 20er raus zuwachsen und meine Tochter freut sich schon auf das alte "neue" Bike.


----------



## Agent00 (29. Oktober 2021)

ozelot.junior schrieb:


> Dafür sieht es gut aus und ist aus alten Teilen selbergemacht. Schnell kaufen kann jeder.
> Überlege gerade selber ein 24er oder 26er aufzubauen. Sohn ist gerade dabei aus dem 20er raus zuwachsen und meine Tochter freut sich schon auf das alte "neue" Bike.



Ja, nachhaltig ist es ja^^ 

Mal schauen, wies ankommt.


----------



## Sh1n3 (29. Oktober 2021)

Agent00 schrieb:


> Kurzes Fazit:
> 
> Ich hatte mir beim Aufbau des Rades relativ wenig im Voraus darüber Gedanken gemacht.
> Viele Dinge, wie das Entlacken des Rahmens, welcher unverhältnismäßig viel Zeit und Kraft in Anspruch nahm, hätte ich auch für 40,- strahlen lassen können und mir somit viel erspart.
> ...



Ich finde es immer spannend, wenn auch ein gewisses Budget einzuhalten versucht wird, bzw. es "minimal" zu halten.

Welches neue oder auch gebrauchte Rad kämen denn für dich in Betracht?


----------



## Agent00 (29. Oktober 2021)

Sh1n3 schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer spannend, wenn auch ein gewisses Budget einzuhalten versucht wird, bzw. es "minimal" zu halten.
> 
> Welches neue oder auch gebrauchte Rad kämen denn für dich in Betracht?



Kubikes?

Oder ein "normales" MX20  Scott Scale oder Bergamonster sind auf jeden Fall auch ganz cool.. Wenn man mehr ausgeben möchte, Propain oder Early Rider..


----------



## Sh1n3 (29. Oktober 2021)

Also beziehst du bei deinen Überlegungen sowohl Räder ohne Disc, schwerere als auch teurere mit ein.

Vom Bauchgefühl hätte ich gesagt, dass du ein verhältnismäßig "günstiges" Rad mit Scheibenbremsen auf die Beine gestellt hast, wenn man das geringe Gewicht betrachtet, lasse mich da aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Agent00 (29. Oktober 2021)

Ja genau, einfach generell alles..

Relativ ist das Stichwort ^^

Wahrscheinlich kosten vergleichbare Neue dann nochmal 2-300,- mehr mit Scheibenbremse, aber so ist das.. 

Allerdings war die MX20 Disc-Version auch nicht ganz so teuer, glaub ich..


----------



## Sh1n3 (29. Oktober 2021)

Das stimmt, auch die Orbea MX 20 Team Disc Version gibt es gebraucht immer Mal wieder relativ (  ) günstig, wiegt aber auch um die 10kg. Du bist mit deinem Aufbau etwas leichter als ein Pyro 20s von der Stange, welche es auch immer ml wieder zu akzepzablen Preisen gebraucht gibt. Die haben halt keine Scheibenbremse, aber einen Tod muss man ja bekanntlich sterben. Ich hatte mich erstmal für's 20s entschieden.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (30. Oktober 2021)

gut gemacht !

Alte Teile verwendet ..auf den Preis geachtet .. Spaß gehabt beim schrauben (nehm ich doch an) .. und eine Menge gelernt!

wenn jetzt was am Rad ist ..

(Ich überlege gerade mir nen zentrierständer zuzulegen … lohnen ?? Nicht wirklich)


----------



## Agent00 (30. Oktober 2021)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> gut gemacht !
> 
> Alte Teile verwendet ..auf den Preis geachtet .. Spaß gehabt beim schrauben (nehm ich doch an) .. und eine Menge gelernt!
> 
> ...


Doch, lohnt immer. Geht ja nicht nur um Achter, sondern generell um die richtige Speichenspannung.

Also wenn du 2-3 Laufräder baust, hast du das Geld ja fast raus 🤣

Ich hab für meinen Parktool beispielsweise 170,- gebraucht bezahlt.. Ist allerdings noch die ältere Generation.. Egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (2. November 2021)

Cooles Bike.
Selber bauen darf man in den seltensten Fällen finanziell betrachten.

Ich hab auch schon 250eur in ein Laufrad gesteckt und es jetzt in der Vitrine ;-)
Hab beim vorletzten Aufbau auch geschrieben, es lohnt nicht, aber das Bike ist so dermaßen gut angekommen, das war klasse. Und dann stand da das Bergamont bei Kleinanzeigen und ich hab es wieder getan. Und gerade komm ich aus nem Nachbarort mit nem 90er Jahre Damen MTB weil Frau meine Erhöhung nach der n+1 Formel für sich gerne ausgeglichen hätte und auch nen Oldtimer will ;-)

Das hört nie so ganz auf…


----------



## Ivenl (3. November 2021)

Ich finde das Gewicht spannend,
Ich bin bei unserem bei 9,4kg und außer den Laufrädern und dem Lack dürfte nichts wirklich schwerer sein 😂, habe zumindest Kurbel, Schläuche, Vorbau, Lenker getauscht, Titan Lager und mow Joe drauf gehauen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. November 2021)

schönes Projekt gut umgesetzt. Den RAW look inbegriffen.
Die Frage, die sich mir beim Überfliegen nicht beantwortet hat ist das Loch im Steuerrohr?
Woher kommt das, wieso wurde das gemacht und befindet sich im Steuerrohr nochmal eine Hülse, die das Eindringen von Wasser und Dreck in die Lager verhindert?


----------



## Agent00 (12. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> schönes Projekt gut umgesetzt. Den RAW look inbegriffen.
> Die Frage, die sich mir beim Überfliegen nicht beantwortet hat ist das Loch im Steuerrohr?
> Woher kommt das, wieso wurde das gemacht und befindet sich im Steuerrohr nochmal eine Hülse, die das Eindringen von Wasser und Dreck in die Lager verhindert?



Danke!

Das Loch ist einfach nur Gewichtstuning. Das hab ich grob ausgebohrt und abgeschliffen.
Ich bin das aus den späten 90ern so ausm Trialbereich gewohnt, dass man an jedem erdenklichen Teil Gewicht spart, indem Löcher gebohrt werden oder Material abgetragen wird.
Ist natürlich nicht gegen das Eindringen von Wasser/Dreck geschützt, aber das sind beispielsweise Trialräder heute auch nicht, und die haben oft ab Werk auch nicht ( die Rede ist nicht von Streettrial-Rädern ).


----------



## Kwietsch (12. November 2021)

Agent00 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Das Loch ist einfach nur Gewichtstuning. Das hab ich grob ausgebohrt und abgeschliffen.
> Ich bin das aus den späten 90ern so gewohnt, dass man an jedem erdenklichen Teil Gewicht spart, indem Löcher gebohrt werden oder Material abgetragen wird.
> Ist natürlich nicht gegen das Eindringen von Wasser/Dreck geschützt, aber das sind beispielsweise Trialräder heute auch nicht, und die haben oft ab Werk auch nicht ( die Rede ist nicht von Streettrial-Rädern ).


Dünne Carbonplatte dahinterkleben.
Mir wäre es zu heikel den Steuersatz zu fluten für keine 10g Ersparnis. Ist aber Gejammer auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Agent00 (12. November 2021)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Dünne Carbonplatte dahinterkleben.
> Mir wäre es zu heikel den Steuersatz zu fluten für keine 10g Ersparnis. Ist aber Gejammer auf hohem Niveau.


Och, da mach ich mir nicht allzu große Sorgen.
Die Bedingungen müssten schon sehr sehr ungünstig sein, um da irgendwas passieren zu lassen. Ausserdem sind die Lager sowieso gedichtet und ich bezweifle stark, dass sich überhaupt mal Feuchtigkeit genau in diese Öffnung verirren wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windv (15. November 2021)

Entschuldige bitte die Sprache, ich benutze Google Translate 
Da ich auch für meinen Sohn einen 20" baue, war ich sehr fasziniert von Ihrem Bau.
Ich habe eine ganze Scott Scale plus 20" gekauft und es wiegt 11kg!
Ich bin auf der Mission, jetzt Teile zu wechseln. Ich habe alles auseinander genommen, kann mir aber immer noch nicht vorstellen, wie du auf 7,4kg gekommen bist!  Der Rahmen hat das gleiche Gewicht - 1,6kg. Hast du es mit dem entfernten Material tatsächlich geschafft, das Rahmengewicht um mindestens 100gr zu senken? 
Ich habe mir neue Naben aus China bestellt
Front Hub Weight: Approx. 157g
Rear Hub Weight: Approx. 257g 
, überlegte, die Gabel gegen eine Carbongabel zu tauschen, aber selbst mit all dem und neuen Reifen kalkuliere ich, dass das Fahrrad irgendwo um die 9 kg enden würde...
Auf jeden Fall sind 7,4 kg ein tolles Ziel! Da müsste ich noch ein bisschen arbeiten 

Danke für die Inspiration!


----------



## Surtre (15. November 2021)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Dünne Carbonplatte dahinterkleben.
> Mir wäre es zu heikel den Steuersatz zu fluten für keine 10g Ersparnis. Ist aber Gejammer auf hohem Niveau.


Jop, das geht gut









Dass in die Steuerrohrfräsung im Waldeinsatz Wasser und Dreck kommen und auf der "Dichtung" des Lagers liegen bleiben können, fand ich damals auch wahrscheinlich. Ich habe aber auch schon Räder mit geschlossenem Steuerrohr erlebt, auf denen das untere Lager von innen gegammelt ist...


----------



## Deleted 129888 (15. November 2021)

Ein MX20 kann ich auch anbieten, wobei der Focus eindeutig nicht auf geringem Gewicht lag


----------



## Agent00 (15. November 2021)

windv schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte die Sprache, ich benutze Google Translate
> Da ich auch für meinen Sohn einen 20" baue, war ich sehr fasziniert von Ihrem Bau.
> Ich habe eine ganze Scott Scale plus 20" gekauft und es wiegt 11kg!
> Ich bin auf der Mission, jetzt Teile zu wechseln. Ich habe alles auseinander genommen, kann mir aber immer noch nicht vorstellen, wie du auf 7,4kg gekommen bist!  Der Rahmen hat das gleiche Gewicht - 1,6kg. Hast du es mit dem entfernten Material tatsächlich geschafft, das Rahmengewicht um mindestens 100gr zu senken?
> ...


Danke für dein Feedback.

Falls deine Muttersprache Englisch ist, gerne ohne Übersetzung! 

Die Teile, die ich gewählt hatte, hab ich aufgrund des geringen Gewichts gewählt.
Was auch viel ausmacht, war die Gabel und die schmalen Reifen.
Beim Rahmen weiss ichs gar nicht genau, aber ich gehe mal von 50-75g? aus.

Lieber nicht zu viel in China bestellen, nicht gut für die Umwelt.


----------



## Agent00 (15. November 2021)

Surtre schrieb:


> Jop, das geht gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Thema mit dem unteren Steuersatz werd ich definitiv mal im Auge behalten. 
Ggf. hilft ne gute Fettschicht.
Allerdings hab ich nicht vor, bei besagtem Wetter mit den Kids Radzufahren. Aber das kann durchaus mit voranschreitendem Alter noch kommen..


----------



## Kwietsch (15. November 2021)

Ich wollte vorgestern auch nur mal schnell das neue Bike für Oma ne Runde ums Haus (naja ums Dorf) fahren, um zu schauen, ob alles klappt. Ratet wer bis auf die Unnerbuxe nass nach Hause kam und die Schuhe auskippen konnte...


----------



## Agent00 (18. November 2021)

Hab mal mit der Parktool-Waage nachgemessen - Gewicht inklusive Pedale jetzt 7,62Kg ( Hängewaage spuckt immer leicht abweichende Werte aus, durchs Schaukeln.. )


----------



## Ivenl (18. November 2021)

Ich bin jetzt auch bei 7,4kg und wahrscheinlich könnte man unter 7 landen, wenn man möchte, paar Dinge habe ich noch nicht angefasst.


----------



## Agent00 (22. November 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch bei 7,4kg und wahrscheinlich könnte man unter 7 landen, wenn man möchte, paar Dinge habe ich noch nicht angefasst.



ja, mehr geht immer, aber zu welchem Preis )


----------



## Agent00 (29. November 2021)

Hier nochmal das Gewicht des bearbeiteten Rahmens..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windv (29. November 2021)

wow. That's almost 300gr lower than original! good job


----------



## Agent00 (30. November 2021)

windv schrieb:


> wow. That's almost 300gr lower than original! good job



Yeah, i guess thats quite ok!

I couldnt take away any more material really.. ^^


----------



## windv (30. November 2021)

Agent00 schrieb:


> Yeah, i guess thats quite ok!
> 
> I couldnt take away any more material really.. ^^


 I would be lying if I said I ain't inspired
Removed the paint and some cable guides for 115gr , now will cut some off the head tube and BB and drilled some 12mm holes on the rims...


----------



## Binem (30. November 2021)

windv schrieb:


> I would be lying if I said I ain't inspired
> Removed the paint and some cable guides for 115gr , now will cut some off the head tube and BB and drilled some 12mm holes on the rims...


it looks like swiss cheese now


----------



## Agent00 (30. November 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> it looks like swiss cheese now


I like swiss cheese^^

Which frame is it??


----------



## mick_1978! (1. Dezember 2021)

Ich verbaue für die interne Führung ganz gerne die Haibike Kabel Einlässe. Damit hab ich später weniger Probleme beim durchführen der Leitung durch den Rahmen bzw. tauschen der HR Bremse.
Für die Führung an der Kettenstrebe verwende ich dann gerne Alu Kabelführungen aus China. Die lassen sich mit Blindnieten befestigen.


----------



## windv (1. Dezember 2021)

Agent00 schrieb:


> I like swiss cheese^^
> 
> Which frame is it??



Scott scale 20 plus.

Drilling is fun.
Got it to 1400gr.


----------



## Agent00 (1. Dezember 2021)

windv schrieb:


> Scott scale 20 plus.
> 
> Drilling is fun.
> Got it to 1400gr.



I guess you should open a separate thread lol
I will follow!^^


----------



## bone peeler (2. Dezember 2021)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Ich verbaue für die interne Führung ganz gerne die Haibike Kabel Einlässe. Damit hab ich später weniger Probleme beim durchführen der Leitung durch den Rahmen bzw. tauschen der HR Bremse.
> Für die Führung an der Kettenstrebe verwende ich dann gerne Alu Kabelführungen aus China. Die lassen sich mit Blindnieten befestigen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1380636
> ...



Hast Du einen Link für die Kabelführungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent00 (2. Dezember 2021)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Link für die Kabelführungen?



Da ich hier in meinem Fred extra Wert darauf gelegt hatte, nichts aus China zu bestellen, fände ichs auch nicht cool, dieses hier zum Thema zu machen. 

Bitte macht das in dementsprechend passenden Foren! Danke!

Es gibt auch Kabeldurchführungen, welche ich verwendet hab, von Cube. Sind wahrscheinlich Pfennig-Artikel..


----------



## Agent00 (12. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Agent00 (8. Februar 2022)

So, mal ein kleines Update.

Ich war bei dem Sram-Trigger definit etwas zu ambitioniert und musste feststellen, dass meine Tochter mit dem Drehen an diesem Schalter speziell noch nicht klarkommt, da dieser sich schon sehr stramm/schwer drehen lässt, zumindest für eine gerade 5 - Gewordene.

Nun werde ich wohl auf nen "normalen" X9 - Trigger ausweichen, mal schauen, ob das dann besser geht. 
Ich hatte an einem alten 26 Zoller damals mal einen und kann mich erinnern, dass das Schalten ziemlich einfach war..
Mal sehen.

Den Lenker musste ich auch noch deutlich kürzen, das hatte ich irgendwie nicht so bedacht.

Aber ansonsten passt alles super.


----------



## Kwietsch (8. Februar 2022)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Ich verbaue für die interne Führung ganz gerne die Haibike Kabel Einlässe. Damit hab ich später weniger Probleme beim durchführen der Leitung durch den Rahmen bzw. tauschen der HR Bremse.
> Für die Führung an der Kettenstrebe verwende ich dann gerne Alu Kabelführungen aus China. Die lassen sich mit Blindnieten befestigen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1380636
> ...


Sieht aber auf dem Foto nicht so ganz passig aus. Täuscht das?


----------



## ozelot.junior (9. Februar 2022)

Agent00 schrieb:


> So, mal ein kleines Update.
> 
> Ich war bei dem Sram-Trigger definit etwas zu ambitioniert und musste feststellen, dass meine Tochter mit dem Drehen an diesem Schalter speziell noch nicht klarkommt, da dieser sich schon sehr stramm/schwer drehen lässt, zumindest für eine gerade 5 - Gewordene.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte das selbe Problem bei meiner Tochter, 5 Jahre alt. Mit dem Trigger funktioniert es super.


----------



## Agent00 (10. Februar 2022)

ozelot.junior schrieb:


> Ich hatte das selbe Problem bei meiner Tochter, 5 Jahre alt. Mit dem Trigger funktioniert es super.


Ah, das klingt ja super. Welchen hattest du da genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ozelot.junior (10. Februar 2022)

Denn ganz normalen X7 von 2019 für 7fach. Ich habe zusätzlich noch einen Schaltzug von Jagwire aus meiner Restekiste verbaut. Die empfand ich als etwas leichtgängiger als die normalen Schaltzüge. Der Gripshifter waren dagegen echt schwer zu drehen. Seit dem Umbau schaltet meine Tochter freiwillig durch alle Gänge. Mein Sohn fährt die Shifter meiner alten X0 Redwin 9fach und die sind noch etwas leichtgängiger.


----------



## Agent00 (10. Februar 2022)

Klingt gut, danke. 
Hab den alten X9 mit der Schaltanzeige in der Schelle bestellt, hoffe, dass es dann funktioniert..


----------



## Agent00 (13. Februar 2022)

Finales Cockpit-Setup!

Schalten funktioniert. Subba.


----------



## Agent00 (18. Februar 2022)

So, jetzt ist es wirklich fertig.

Glaub ich^^


----------



## MarkusL (21. Februar 2022)

Agent00 schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist es wirklich fertig.
> 
> Glaub ich^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1422883


Nee, hintere Bremsleitung noch zu lang.


----------



## Agent00 (24. Februar 2022)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Nee, hintere Bremsleitung noch zu lang.


Jaaaaa, kein Bock^^


----------



## Daniel_de_foe (24. Februar 2022)

Sieht wirklich toll aus.  wie lang ist der Lenker und was sind das für Griffe?


----------



## Agent00 (25. Februar 2022)

Daniel_de_foe schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich toll aus.  wie lang ist der Lenker und was sind das für Griffe?



Danke.

Den Lenker hab ich so aus dem Bauch raus gekürzt - es sind jetzt 47cm.
Kubikes haben 46cm, viele andere 54cm.

Die Griffe sind Cube, also Acid "Kids" die sind schön dünn, passen auf normale Lenker.


----------

